# Beecke string quartet in C (cir. 1780) & Mozart Dissonance quartet



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The slow introduction, the figure in the bass at 2:23~2:28, and the coda at 7:44 are somewhat reminiscent of the Mozart quartet. (www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGLFsC2zxD0&t=3m34s / www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGLFsC2zxD0&t=13m48s)
What other similarities and differences do you find about these two works? (Or is there anything you find good about the Beecke?)






> Franz Ignaz von Beecke (28 October 1733 – 2 January 1803) was a classical music composer born in Wimpfen am Neckar, Germany. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franz_Ignaz_von_Beecke Von Beecke served in the Bavarian Dragoon Regiment of Zollern from 1756, during which time he fought in the Seven Years' War. He served with distinction and was promoted to Captain. He was known at the time chiefly for his great skill in playing the harpsichord, although he composed a wide range of music as well, having studied with Christoph Willibald Gluck. He died in Wallerstein, Germany.
> In 1775, von Beecke met the 19-year-old Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart in Munich and the two engaged in a piano playing competition at the well-known inn Zum Schwarzen Adler. The poet and composer Christian Friedrich Daniel Schubart, who was in the audience, wrote in his Teutsche Chronik (27 April 1775) that in his opinion, von Beecke played far better than Mozart: "In Munich last winter I heard two of the greatest clavier players, Mr Mozart and Captain von Beecke. Mozart’s playing had great weight, and he read at sight everything that we put before him. But no more than that; Beecke surpasses him by a long way. Winged agility, grace and melting sweetness."


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Btw, I remember reading this bit in the notes (by Andreas Friesenhagen) of the recording of the M.9, 11, 16 quartets:

_"he had an absolute command of the cyclical form of several movements, built in his movements on the thematic dualism of the classical sonata-form movement, and knew how to lend the overall work its own unique color while seeing to it that each separate movement had its own special character."_


I think I see what is meant by this. Listen to the first movement at 5:28






and then the final movement (with its "reminiscences" to the first) at 17:18




and at 15:32


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bumping this thread.
Btw, here's another work by Beecke (if you would like to listen)-


----------

